# Amazing male BN L144



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

Here is our most incredible male L144. He's 5-6 inches long and has the most amazing head of bristles I've ever seen. We think he got so big because he grew up in the 180 gallon tank; great water quality. He still needs a name...


----------



## mike604 (May 1, 2010)

nice  is that one of his offspring under his eye?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

awesome, l144 is my fav!!


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

No, mike. That is one of the many baby Silver tip plecos that I have. This male has produced a few batches of eggs but it seems that he's not the best daddy in the world. He might learn to do a better job, however, I'm going to take the eggs next time I see them.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Very fancy whiskers!! Call him papa smurf.:d


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Call him Rambo.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Oh wow. He looks amazing. Mine is starting to get bigger bristles now. Hopefully when he gets to around that size it can also produce a nice bristle as yours did


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

Ha! I like both name suggestions. But wouldn't papa smurf have to be blue? But it makes me wonder about other "beard" related names.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

i would call him Stunner.
for he is a stunning specimen...


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

I like the name fluffy


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Medusa
Tentaculous
Spike
Señor pokey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

He kinda looks like a pipe cleaner


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

how about medusa ? thats quite the specimen...........


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

id call him toothbrush


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

medusa is female.. it just wouldnt work


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> id call him toothbrush


+1 !!!
That made me laugh.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Beautiful.

I'd call him Dali, or Salvador.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Apathetic Infamy | Facebook

Apathetic Infamy | Facebook

Call him Ty Meierhofer. For all you local metal fans out there.


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

I like toothbrush (or hairbrush). Funny suggestions everyone!


----------



## Illbuyourcatfish (Jun 3, 2010)

Nobody has seen Pirates of the Caribbean?? Obviously the name should be Davey Jones!


----------



## dabu (Jun 23, 2010)

I donno about a name right now ..... but that thing is amazing!!


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

Well, I'm sorry to report that Davey Jones died last week. He was fine and my husband and I were looking at him while Trev fed the fish. Then two hours later, when we went to bed, the pleco was upside-down, dead at the front of the tank. We don't know what happened but it was very upsetting. Fish don't usually die that suddenly with no signs of illness or distress. Such a shame.


----------



## Dosan (Sep 15, 2010)

Sorry to read of your loss of such a beautiful fish. Luis


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

anessa said:


> Well, I'm sorry to report that Davey Jones died last week. He was fine and my husband and I were looking at him while Trev fed the fish. Then two hours later, when we went to bed, the pleco was upside-down, dead at the front of the tank. We don't know what happened but it was very upsetting. Fish don't usually die that suddenly with no signs of illness or distress. Such a shame.


I had that happen a while back - was told it could be a heart attack...so sorry.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ray00ching (Apr 29, 2010)

I am sorry for your loss! He looked perfect when I visited you last month.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. He was one of the most handsome BN I ever saw. A true specimen


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm very sorry to hear of his demise he was a wondefull example


----------

